# RecipeDB - No So Common



## Cortez The Killer (23/2/09)

Not So Common  Ale - California Common  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes IBU Case Swap - Was looking to make a Cal Common but ended with a really nice American brown. Used Wyeast 2112 Cal Lager - but any clean US yeast will be fine.Finished at 1.012 - colour a fair bit darker than shown here. Mash 66.5-67*C. 0 minute additions are in hot pack cube.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.6 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.5 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.1 kg Weyermann Melanoidin    0.1 kg TF Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)    15 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 25mins)    15 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 5mins)    15 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 0mins)    5 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 2112 - California Lager       Misc     5 tsp Gypsum    0.5 tablet Whirfloc         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 42.8 IBU   Efficiency 77%   Alcohol 4.4%   Colour 27 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 14 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/09)

Great recipe Cortez! Gunna brew this one this coming weekend, now that I have sampled it of course  .
Let ya know how I get on.

Edit: Grains ordered!


----------



## chappo1970 (7/4/09)

Cortez,
Grains are in Da house. Hops are in the fridge. Gunna put this baby together over Easter as I'm on a bit of a lagering juggernaut ATM. 

Any tweaks you would consider in hind sight with this one?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/4/09)

Might have made it a little lighter in colour

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (7/4/09)

Lighten up the choc?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/4/09)

Possibly - but it might end up different to what you sampled in the case swap

But run with what you've ordered - you'll end up with a nice beer

Cheers


----------

